# Haunted Radio (09/07/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Motor City Haunt Club's Haunted Garage Sale, Spirit Halloween, The ScareHouse, Fear Fair, Six Flags Fiesta Fright Fest, The Lost Boys, Scream Queens, Hellraiser 3, and more!!

Then, we review the 1991 film, 'The People Under The Stairs' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a classic song by Dr. Demento. Then, we have another edition of Haunted Radio's Top Ten. All of this and so much more on the September 7 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

